
Checklist for Black Women Applying to Jobs - colinprince
https://zora.medium.com/6-steps-on-how-i-apply-for-jobs-as-a-black-woman-in-america-3092e82793c4
======
rvz
> I don’t want to be the only Black person; that’s asking for more trauma.
> I’ve got enough to last me a lifetime. I don’t want to be tokenized in a
> position that has no power, cannot measurably enact change, and is lauded as
> one I should be grateful for in order to have the only Black seat at the
> table.

Wait until they hear about the legendary Ursula Burns ex-CEO of Xerox who
worked her way up as an intern through merit. Louise Broni-Mensah of Shoobs
took the startup route and is now part of YC W14.

One could argue about the soft-bigotry of low expectations of the persons
situation in all the medium comments in the post. It's more than possible to
do this in the US, especially your own startup.

Notable other Women in general: Katrina Lake of Stitch Fix puts many so-called
'tech companies' in shame in having IPO'ed and being both profitable and
having zero debt. Ginni Rometty was ex-CEO of IBM and so on and so forth.

